# can I get progesterone injections on nhs



## snowangel

I am taking lentogest progesterone in oil 341mg every 4 days to prevent miscarriage. It is such a hassle for me to get it and expensive. I have to order it from Italy. Is it possible to get it in the uk, and is it used on nhs please, or is there an equivalent. 


thank you


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Are you having NHS or private treatment?


----------



## snowangel

private in greece, but my doctor here is helping me out also.


Why do you ask do you know something? 


thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

It is just the fact that if you are not having NHS treatment the NHS don't have to provide you with any drugs. There is a rule that patients are not allowed to have part of the treatment privately and part NHS because of fairness rules - if some people can afford to fund part of their treatment then it could be deemed unfair on others who can't. I know, I don't agree either in some circumstances.  
It gets a little more easy if you are pregnant and taken back under the NHS for antenatal care.

It also depends on whether your doctor is willing and able to prescribe. If he is not a specialist in the area of fertility treament or prevention of miscarriage he legally does not have to prescribe for you, as he would be taking clinical responsibility for the outcome of any treatment. He is within his rights to refuse to issue a prescription if he does not feel confident of the dose, side-effects or monitoring.

Finally, there is a UK product called Gestone which is a progesterone in oil, not exactly the same as the hydroxyprogesterone product you are using (I have only just done a quick google search on the actual drug in lentogest). Unfortunately recently gestone has been largely unavailable most of the time due to manufacturing problems.
If your doctor is willing to prescribe an unlicensed import, which holds even more risk to his registration if things go wrong, you would also need to find a pharmacy willing to import it for you. There are rules regarding the MHRA and importation of medicines. There is a waiting time period etc.
I know some of the girls have been getting a product called prontogest (again a progesterone in oil) through some UK pharmacies whilst gestone is unavailable.
Try this board for some suggestions of pharmacies willing to do importation. They might be able to get the lentogest if this is what you want to stay on.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.1308


----------



## snowangel

Thank you so much for your info.


I have done as you sugessted, my doctor has given me prescription for progesterone in oil and I have found a pharmacy who will get it for me. but now my clinic have said they dont know about prontogest and whether its the same as lentogest, and if I cant afford lentogest to just take extra 200mg of cyclogest instead


This is al so confusing I have had 4 unexplained miscarriages and then about 10 days ago I started bleeding - clinic put me on lentogest 341mg/2ml every 4 days untill at least 12 weeks. And now because I have asked them a question, they have completely changed the progesterone porotocol. but they have not answered the questions I asked - and It took me 3 days to get that 2 line reply - after me re emailing them 3 times. 






What is the difference between Prontogest and Lentogest apart from the dosage?
Is taking prontogest instead of lentogest going to put the baby at risk
Can you take too much of this type of progesterone?
Im am stressing out and not getting any straight answers from my clinic, 


My plan thought out with my gp was to take prontogest 100mg/1ml every day instead of lentogest 341mg/2ml every 4 days,  my gp and I are nervous because the clinic havent given us a straight answer. Will the Prontogest do instead of theLlentogest


Please Please help asap


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I am so sorry that you are having so much trouble.
This is unfortunately one of the many hazards of attempting to have treatment in another country.

You are asking me to interpret information about two foreign products - prontogest and lentogest - which is extremely difficult. Much of the available information for Lentogest is in Italian, which unfortunately is not a language I know. The only information I can obtain at the moment (I am on maternity leave myself so can't access all the sources of information I would normally have at work) relates to the use of a product containing hydroxyprogesterone to prevent preterm labour between 16 and 37 weeks of pregnancy and is a different dosage.

If we assume that prontogest (foreign import) is the same as gestone (UK progesterone in oil) then the dosage for this is 25-100mg (rarely up to 200mg) twice a week up to maximum daily for the maintenance of pregnancy.

http://www.fertility2u.com/IVF-Prescription-Medication/Prontogest-100mg-or-ml-%28Progesterone-in-oil%29.html

You can have progesterone levels checked to ensure the levels are maintained sufficiently - I would have a blood test taken before a dose is due to ensure the levels are high enough at all times and are not dropping off before the next dose is due.

As for a comparison between hydroxyprogesterone and progesterone and the two actual products and the suitability for your individual case, then I am very very sorry, but this is a prescribing decision and this is therefore outside my remit.

I have helped you as much as I can and I feel your pain 

/links

Perhaps Mazv can help further?


----------



## snowangel

Thank you so much for your help .


Who is Masv?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

She is the other pharmacist on this board and might have some more thoughts to offer you.


----------



## mazv

Sorry only just online late tonight. Don't have passwords handy to access the information websites but will try and have a look tomorrow at work if I get a chance.


Maz x


----------

